# Hyperglycemia In Diabetic Patient



## heatherwinters (Mar 9, 2009)

Patient comes in for an office visit, clinician gives dx of hyperglycemia in assessment with plan to check HgA1C.  Patient is a diabetic but diabetes is not mentioned in current note or in assessment.  Would you use the icd-9 code for hyperglycemia or the code for diabetes?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hyperglycemia*

If there is no mention at all of DM in *this* note, I'd just code the hyperglycemia.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

